# My pup ears at 4 months



## mrkhann (Feb 7, 2012)

hi 
My male GSD has got his ear up both of them at 4 months I have attached the pic. Now after 4 and half months one of the ear has gone down (second pic). Im not sure what has happend. Can you guys pls advise what to do now??? will it go back up?

thanks


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm no expert, but from what I understand, if the ears have been up, and come back down during teething, then they should come up again once the pup is done teething. If you take a look in the Ears Up section, you can find a whole lot more information to help you figure out if you should be worried or not.


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

Not an expert, but my pup's ears went up and down (almost on a weekly basis) until he was about 6 and 1/2 months old. I wouldn't worry yet


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

sorry i have no advice for you...but you sure have an adorabe pup there:wub:


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

As others said, if they have both been up, but go up and down during teething, then most likely they'll come back up when he is done teething! Give him a knuckle bone, or some bully sticks to chew on. That seems to help bring them back up!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Your puppy most likely started teething, it is very normal for the ears to come down while teething. When he is done, they will come back up, just leave them alone! They've been up so they will go back up.


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

I agree with the above comments because I have no experience on this. When we picked Callie up at the breeders her ears were up and they've stayed up.


----------

